# lighting?



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

where can you find the complete light fixture for your buildings on yor layout.thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Could you mention the scale of your model railroad?


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

O scale, Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's just a small light socket on a stand. Radio Shack may have them. They have the bulbs and sockets. You find them at rain shows and hobby stores. Interior lighting that is.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

What no one has an answer? Not radio shack.


----------

